# Financier



## zrtownsend (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello!

Can anyone explain to me why most pastry chefs instruct to leave financier batter in the refrigerator overnight? Does anyone have success WITHOUT doing this? I think the claim is that it makes them lighter but is this a myth? I would like to make the batter and pour them immediately, OR as a compromise maybe just let them set 20-30 minutes in the refrigerator to chill, then pour into the pans. Do you think this is a good compromise?

Thanks for your thoughts,
Zach


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Zach,
I'm pretty sure that it's not a myth. Like everything else it life, after exercising one needs to relax. I really don't think it's need sleep, just a nap.
I would imagine that it turned to overnight because the batter does very well in the cooler or freezer for a time.
Try it after a nap and let us know.
albiet, I'm certainly no expert.
pan


----------



## zrtownsend (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks...I'll be running some tests and will let you know!

Zach


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i believe i read somewhere that you let it rest overnite because the almond flour needs time to absorb the liquids thoroughly. i think that would make the finished product more tender (?) . however, if i was at work, and was pressed for time, i would only let it have a short nap .. i dont think i helped much.. oh well.


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

Can someone please explain what a financier batter actually is? Never heard of it before. 

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Almond flour, eggs, sugar, flour.


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Note that it's egg *whites* and the butter is *browned* and added hot.

These were a standard mignardise at a restaurant where I worked because they're a great way to use up egg whites.

Yes, the batter rests overnight so that the flour can absorb the liquids,, making (in theory) for a better-tasting product with better texture. Like so many things, though, they don't seem to suffer much from being made the way most people need to make them. That is, right away with no time for the luxury of a "nap!"

jfb, Fleming's _Last Course_ has a recipe that's pretty good if you want to give it a whirl. Her blueberry-cornmeal cakes - one of the first recipes - are actually financier with some cornmeal in them.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Made thousands of the little buggers at asst. NYC restaurants back in the 80's.
The brown butter was spectacular to the nose and the cakes where sublime. :lips: 
I don't recall always resting the batter overnight though.


----------



## jfb1060 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks

I just learned something 

Joe


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

I am not a big financier fan, but that browned butter... yikes! If Calvin Klein made Buerre Noisette for Men or something like that, I'd be a goner. :blush:


----------

